# Outdoor covered kennel



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
We are planning to have an outdoor covered keenel/run for our puppy/dog so when we are out in the day it will go out in the kennel. When we are home it will be in our home and then crated at night indoors. My Sister has done this with there Working cocker from day dot without any problems, however someone else has told me there is a risk they become to attached to the kennel as home and wont settle indoors, any experience with this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont see that as a proble as its not like he will be out in it all day every day. as long as he is still getting out fo walks i dont see a problem. he will always want to be in with you as hew is that kind of dog. you will need to post photos of it when its done. 


what kennel company are you using to build it? or is it a DIY job?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I personally think that an outdoor covered kennel/ run is a very good idea - it won't be to everyone's taste - but if it suits You then the dog will be fine and will certainly not fret nor worry at all about where "home" is !

We have Ziggy; Fester; Buzz and Yum-Yum all outside in their covered run during the day (especially when we have a girl in season) - we run them in the fields / paddocks twice a day (more if we are outside and even more if not of the girls are in season as they can go in the big paddock then) - and they come and have free-rein indoors of an evening to be with us. Then all four are out in the run for supper and then crated at night.

Stephen xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Actually my brother has a retriever and exactly that has happened. She never settles indoors and the poor dog spends her life outside away from the family. On the other hand cockapoos are so attached to people I cant imagine yours not wanting to be inside with you.


----------

